# What do you feed your cichlids!



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm curious to see what and how often you all feed your cichlids. Thank you.


----------



## cichlidnoob314 (Jun 14, 2012)

New Life Spectum cichlid formula... Also I feed them some peas every once in awhile. I have Mbuna cichlids


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

NLS med. fish formula, Tropical Spirolina Super Forte and homemade frozen shrimpmix. (Malawi cichlids)


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Omega One floating and sinking pellets, and occasionally some lettuce.

I feed adults 1-2 times a day, juvies 2-3 times a day, and fry 3-4 times a day. I refrain from feeding the adults one day a week...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm sinking pellets 1X daily, 6 days/week.


----------



## sooner74012 (Nov 6, 2007)

NLS once a day, six days a week. Never lost a single Mbuna to bloat. Ran out of NLS for 2 weeks and used another brand (thought no big deal) and ended up losing 7 Mbuna to bloat over a couple months before I got things back under control.

I'll never stray from NLS again.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds like I'll stay with NLS then! Thats what I have been feeding, but wondering if there was something better out there.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hikari cichlid excel
Hikari cichild gold


----------



## live bait (Mar 2, 2007)

New Life Spectrum, New Era "Rift Lake Red" pellets, Hikari frozen mysis shrimp


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

NLS.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

NLS


----------



## luuuis (Mar 24, 2012)

I feed my mbuna Hikari Cichlid Excel floating mini-pellets.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Nls. Spiruluna flakes occasionally


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I pretty much feed the full line of HBH. There is not a lot of fanfare and hype like it is with New Spectrum and others. But I have been extremely impressed with how my fish accepted it and how they look.


----------



## wax11 (Jul 15, 2012)

I alternate with NLS and Dainichi twice a day. Initially used Hikari and man do they grow fast on that. Tried making my own as I found on youtube with shrimp, peas, spinach, garlic, and cucumbers but didnt use gelatin just froze it and the fish didnt seem to like it as much and makes huge mess.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Repashy gel foods.


----------

